# Hey guys, need a bit of help on my 2009 sentra



## AnimalMother (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 2009 Nissan Sentra. My hubcaps are damaged do to my poor ability to sometimes not hit the curb. I just want to take them off, I don't really care how they look. I bought some Muteki Lugs to prevent my lugs from sticking out so far from the steelies but they are unsafe says firestone. They fear they will break or come loose. The old lugs hold on the stock hubcaps(hubcaps are cracked) and the old acorn lugs are large and stick out far from the wheel without the hubcaps. I want the hubcaps gone but I also want lug nuts that fit without a safety hazard and that don't stick out far or come loose. What are my options budget wise?


----------

